# Reel Worthless Dolphin, Tiles, grouper, and Mako.



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice January day to be in the gulf. We caught 5 Dolphin (nice surprise), a good mess of Golden Tiles, a handful of deep water grouper, and an encounter with a 5-600# Mako. The water was 72 degrees and blue/green. I also heard that someone lost 2 whites, caught a wahoo, and sword yesterday. Its pretty fishy offshore.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul Capt


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice fish Alex, Keith and I lost the whites around the elbow,caught the hoo at sunset and the sword bite was insane till the shiteaters arrived. Keith will post the report later. Craig


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

hell yea with the fish eye lens!!!! (tosh.o reference if it escapes ya)


----------

